# modprobe ipw2200 problem: "FATAL: Error inserting ipw22

## abcdefg

Hi, I'm trying to get my ipw2200 wireless card working but it gives an error when I modprobe it. Here is the info:

This is the error:

```
# modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

After  modprobing dmesg gives:

```
# dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw2200: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event
```

This are the packages I  have installed I think are relevant:

```
net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.0

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.2

sys-sys-apps/coldplug-20040920

apps/baselayout-1.11.9-r1

sys-apps/hotplug-20040923
```

This are the relevant kernel settings:

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
```

I have read a lot of howtos but I never get modprobe ipw2200 working? Do you know what I could do wrong? 

Please tell me if you need more information.

Thanks,

David

----------

## berkowski

I had the same problem (unknown symbol, different module though).  Make sure you compiled the kernel and module with the same version of gcc.

----------

## abcdefg

Thanks for your reply

I think I compiled them with the same gcc because I installed them right after each other, is there a way to check this?, however I just typed make modules_install and I see some strange warning:

```
make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 6.1e+08 s in the future

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tg3.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.10-gentoo-r6; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_send_event

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.
```

I think I know why the first and last warning are, because when I installed gentoo I had the wrong time (something in the year 2027... :s) so now it thinks I did traveled in the time or something like that... 

But I don't know where those unknown symbol warnings come from??

Edit: do you think there is a way to rebuild some parts of the system so they all have the same time and are all build with the same gcc?

----------

## berkowski

 *abcdefg wrote:*   

> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I think I compiled them with the same gcc because I installed them right after each other, is there a way to check this?,
> 
> 

 

Should be. . don't know off the top of my head 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.10-gentoo-r6; fi
> 
> ...

 

I don't remember seeing needs unknown symbol.  .but it is probably related.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: do you think there is a way to rebuild some parts of the system so they all have the same time and are all build with the same gcc?

 

Simply rebuild the kernel and modules & re-install the modules, boot into the newly built kernel after copying it to /boot, modifying the boot loader etc.  Simplest way to make sure.

----------

## abcdefg

Ok its solved I typed

```
emerge -C gentoo-dev-sources

rm -R /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

And recompiled the kernel etc. Now the time errors are gone and also the ipw2200 module does load correctly  :Smile: 

Thanks fot your help,

David

----------

## berkowski

No worries, glad it's up and running  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stephelton

I'm having the exact problems you were describing, I'm going to try re-emerging the kernel and recompiling it. I wonder if there is a bug regarding the time zone or if we made the same mistake, becuase my clock wasn't taking into account the time zone. After chaning it it was giving me the same errors.

I'll post my results here shortly.

----------

